# Gettysburg Area Campgrounds



## e5b (May 26, 2011)

We're wanting to head up to Gettysburg this fall for some family camping. Anyone have any campground suggestions?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Drummer Boy and Granite Hill are two that I would recommend. If you go to drummer boy, camp in the back of the CG, there is less noise and you are close to the water slide. DB is a bit pricey, but, its a nice campground and one of our favorites - most of the sites in the back are pull throughs. Sites 301-312 are back in. Site 333 is a large site, and site 336 is nice too. Its been awhile since we've been to granite hill, but, from what I can remember it was a nice place.

Happy Camping!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Its been awhile but when we tent camped drummer boy was great. They had a history teacher do a campfire story/ghost story that was alot of fun about the history of drummer boy campground. I would not let anyone under 10 hear it but it was alot of fun. I also recommend getting one of those cd's for a road tour of the area. It really made us feel what happened there.


----------

